# Would goats eat thistle patches?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Our oak/woodland pastures have been infested with patches of thistles, several varieties including "milk" thistle that the cattle used to keep in check.

I'm wondering if I used cattle panel fencing around the weeds, would a goat eat them? Just getting the heads would keep them from spreading. I'm thinking two goats (for company) in a 15 X 15 moving enclosure. 
:baby04:How close a guage in fencing do you need and what kind of goats? (No horns) 
How do you keep them from running off when the panels are opened up to move? Do they wear halters? What kind of water trough would work - a galvanized wash tub OK? Would I have to bring them in at night so the coyotes don't get them? (We have lots of free-ranging herds in the hills above us and the coyotes are living on wild turkeys) 
And what does it take to keep one healthy? I presume they can't just live on grass and thistles. Should I be talking to my vet?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sure they would eat the thistles. Cattle panels will keep most in with know problem. You can put collars and leashes on them to lead them around. They also need a good loose mineral worming shots and a good hay. Wash tub should be fine for water. What kind of goats were you thinking of. That would make a difference in nutrion too. If dairy then they need a good source of calcium like alfalfa. Copper blous will keep them healthy also


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Here's some wonderful basic info...
http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/getting-your-goat.htm#lesson


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

A pygmy goat sound good to me, but I'm totally ignorant about goats, definitely not a nursing or dairy goat. These two would come from someone leaving their "ranchette", sounds like they were just pets. Anything I should beware of?


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

This link is fascinating -http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/gett...oat.htm#lesson - once I get a couple of goats I don't want to just get rid of them when they've done their job, but I don't want another work load either. Lots to learn here. And I want to thank you too, Judy, healthy & happy critters is my goal.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I hate to tell you this, but if you don't want another work load, don't get goats.

My mother-in-law used to say that 'if a woman doesn't have enough to do, get her a goat.'

It's VERY true.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm definitely reconsidering the whole goat thing. Looking for an alternative to thistle herbicide, but it's beginning to sound like I could get out there myself with a shovel and net out ahead. :cow: Think I should turn down the pet goat offer and think about rent-a-goat goats. Still would like to learn about them though.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I dont know how much land your talking or how many thistles but here we do alot of walking in spring. With shovels and pick axes..Not fun but it is effective..


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Nah, you NEED a goat. Well, actually at least three, since they are very unhappy alone.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine don't eat the thistles or dandelions. Here is what I have learned from having 3 pet mini goats for over 3 years. *They eat what you don't want them to eat and they don't eat what you want them to eat.* So you must use reverse psychology with them. Fence of the thistles and tell them they are not allowed in there to eat your precious thistles...walk away and get busy with something else. Next time you check you will find that they jumped the fence and are eating the thistles.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Minelson said:


> Mine don't eat the thistles or dandelions. Here is what I have learned from having 3 pet mini goats for over 3 years. *They eat what you don't want them to eat and they don't eat what you want them to eat.* So you must use reverse psychology with them. Fence of the thistles and tell them they are not allowed in there to eat your precious thistles...walk away and get busy with something else. Next time you check you will find that they jumped the fence and are eating the thistles.


*That is SOOOO TRUE!! *


----------



## goto10 (Oct 5, 2009)

I had/have a huge thistle problem and my goats won't touch them. They won't even eat the young ones.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Nivensfamily said:


> I dont know how much land your talking or how many thistles but here we do alot of walking in spring. With shovels and pick axes..Not fun but it is effective..


We have over 400 acres, probably 5 - 10 that really need big treatment. 

I was doing my traditional Springtime milk-thistlebusting with a spade when I discovered these new kinds were all out of control thanks to dirty road-fill the county was spreading around last year. None of them are "Class A" so they won't do anything for us. :grit: Worst places are under large oaks and along our stock pond, but there's lots of "tombstone" rock outcropings that are infested too. The cattle won't go near them,even though they really lunch out on the milk thistle when the grass dries (mid-May in these parts). Even those have taken over new ground. I'm stymied.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

Horses. My horses ADORE them when they are young.

Offer to pasture your friends horses for the spring.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

My horses won't eat them unless they are the last weed standing. We have been blessed with some lush summers and my 2 guys can't even keep up with the grass.  Maybe I need more horses...


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

We have cattle, hogs, goats and horses and I dont think that any of them eat the thistles. Actually, MAYBE the pigs do, that is the only pasture that I really dont find any in.. I know that our cows and horses wont touch them, but maybe that is the variety that we have?? The goats might eventually but they dont seek them out like some of the other plants in their pasture..
ETA - I have heard that hair sheep will clean up a pasture, dont know if that is true but I do know that the blackbelly sheep we used to have would eat about anything.. I never really paid attention if they were eating thistles or not..


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

So I have to admit, I know less about sheep than I do about goats, other than their being an anathema around here; roundup barbeques usually have a kid along with a steer, never lamb. But if they're a scourge on the ground, that's just about what I need. I have reservations though. Scabies is the old bugaboo, and folks have such huge bulls these days they take fences down like buffalo. I'd hate like hell to get a call to come get my sheep off someone's place; P.U. would be my new name. Did you ever run a flerd? 



Nivensfamily said:


> We have cattle, hogs, goats and horses and I dont think that any of them eat the thistles. Actually, MAYBE the pigs do, that is the only pasture that I really dont find any in.. I know that our cows and horses wont touch them, but maybe that is the variety that we have?? The goats might eventually but they dont seek them out like some of the other plants in their pasture..
> ETA - I have heard that hair sheep will clean up a pasture, dont know if that is true but I do know that the blackbelly sheep we used to have would eat about anything.. I never really paid attention if they were eating thistles or not..


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I have goats, they do not eat thistle. I try to dig them up in order to stay head.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

RedDirt Cowgirl said:


> So I have to admit, I know less about sheep than I do about goats, other than their being an anathema around here; roundup barbeques usually have a kid along with a steer, never lamb. But if they're a scourge on the ground, that's just about what I need. I have reservations though. Scabies is the old bugaboo, and folks have such huge bulls these days they take fences down like buffalo. I'd hate like hell to get a call to come get my sheep off someone's place; P.U. would be my new name. Did you ever run a flerd?


My only experience with them was a small herd that we ended up with as a result of my kids being given bottle babies.. They multiply FAST..Ours were in a 5acre pen and were pretty wild, even the bottle raised ones. There are probably breeds that are a bit more mellow. I liked the blackbellies because they are know for being very hearty and more resistant to parasites.. On that much land though I would be worried about them being REALLY wild or lost to predators. You might check out the sheep board though and get some feedback there..


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Will do my research - It would be nice if I could find the right kind of critter that could integrate with the cattle operation after I finished penning them over the thistle hot spots. Next is to see what the FFA & 4-H kids are thinking about hairless sheep in general, and sniff around the ag exhibitors at our county fair - it's a fun one for anyone in the NorCal region, The Jumping Frog Jubilee, always the 3rd weekend of May. Great rodeo with locals & pros on Saturday and Sunday. There's a frog pond where kids can catch their own competitors, they get to go up on stage and jump their frogs with the group of the moment, lots of cheering and prizes. :happy: www.frogtown.org


----------



## punchiepal (Oct 11, 2008)

See what they will eat from whomever you buy them from. In Sheep mag, I remember seeing an article about thistle eating being genetic. If mom did, offspring was likely to also. Seems to be that way with my goats eating our canadian thistle.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

Our sheep do not eat thistle, but this thread is discouraging because that was one of the reasons I wanted a few goats, to eat the thistles!!!!


----------

